# A couple of Optimum No Rinse questions



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

1) In a 2 litre pump sprayer what amount of ONR should i add to use as a pre-spray?

2) When washing should the sponge be dripping wet or should i give it a good squeeze out before using on the car?

Thanks for reading! :thumb:


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

1. Provided you have a US gallon ONR bottle - 1 cap full is enough. I have a 6 litre pump sprayer and use 2-3 caps.

2. I normally use dripping wet sponge first, followed by a good squeezed one.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

For a car wash it is 4ml of ONR per litre of water, so you’ll need 8ml of ONR.

The sponge must be damp but never dripping wet. Damp enough for the sponge to glide along and for the ONR to pull the dirt into the sponge. It doesn’t take long to work out the correct amount of dampness needed.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

can i quickly jump in and ask whether it's ok to use a traditional lambs wool wash mitt, providing it's wet, not dripping?

thanks


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^ its a night mare with a mitt, so no


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've recently replaced my small bottle with a gallon one, how do you guys measure the correct amount out as the cap is not very deep. I have a pump dispenser to put on but I'm not sure how much product comes out, is it 1oz? I used to put 1 and half caps to 10L of water and 2 caps in a litre bottle to spray on first.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

big ben said:


> ^^^ its a night mare with a mitt, so no


what about an MF cloth? or should i just trundle to the local halfords and get myself a sponge with lots of holes in?

thanks again


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> what about an MF cloth?


A MF is recommended by Optimum for use with No Rinse although they are in the process of releasing their own sponge


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> I've recently replaced my small bottle with a gallon one, how do you guys measure the correct amount out as the cap is not very deep. I have a pump dispenser to put on but I'm not sure how much product comes out, is it 1oz? I used to put 1 and half caps to 10L of water and 2 caps in a litre bottle to spray on first.


i use this now mate as i was having the same problem

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_757.html

just convert ounces to ml, much more accurate than using a cap anyway


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> what about an MF cloth? or should i just trundle to the local halfords and get myself a sponge with lots of holes in?
> 
> thanks again


b&Q tile sponge is best, or a zymol one. You can use MF but i have never tried as i would trust it, the sponges mentioned work awesome


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

well, i've got all the kit i need now, but DPD didn't deliver my parcel today 

the tracking said "not enough time available" so they are delivering it tomorrow morning. so, if i get time, i'll give it a go tomorrow or sunday 

unfortunately don't have my gtechniq C2 QD to top up the protection, but, in all fairness, it was cleaned and protected just 3 weeks ago so shouldn't need it just yet anyway!!! (after all, 1/2 car was collinite 476 and the other C2 neat)


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

let us know how you get on, or need any help


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

big ben said:


> i use this now mate as i was having the same problem
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_757.html
> 
> just convert ounces to ml, much more accurate than using a cap anyway


Cheers mate, looks ideal I will have to get one.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

big ben said:


> let us know how you get on, or need any help


will do, first panel i'm going to try is the roof. just going to pre-soak the roof (using, bonnet and boot to start with and leave for 2-3 mins.

meanwhile, fill 1 bucket with about 8 litres of water and put in about 40-50ml of ONR in it, and fill another bucket with just water (rinse bucket)

dip tile/grout sponge in bucket and wring a little so it's soaked, but not dripping wet and just do a small section at a time, rinsing it out in my other bucket. once i've done the roof i'll go over it with 1 drying towel.

do those 3 panels before moving to the wings/doors/rear quarter etc and do the whole car as described above, drying 1 panel each time as i go.

then, once the whole car has been done i'll go over the whole car again with another drying towel or buffing towel to make double sure.

sound good?

thanks guys - hopefully comes up good


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

no need for the bucket of water, ONR cleans and softens the water, i know it makes sense to use 2 buckets but trust me you dont need to!

this time of the year this is my method;

pre soak the roof and all the windows and pillars, then wipe over gently with the sponge half full of water as you have said. Do the roof in 4 sections if its dirty, other wise i do half and half, making sure i go over it couple times at least.

Then do the windscreen in 2, back window in 2 and pair of side windows and pillars. That way when you dry the roof you dont have to be so careful drying, because the last thing you want to do is wipe a dirty surface with the towel.

then i do sides in one hit, bonnet/wings/bumper, and rear panel/bumper

i have managed to do an entire car and then dry it in the winter, depends on how quickly its drying...

you will work out the best method for your car though, then you will get quicker


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i'm converted.

when i have access to a hose pipe, i will still go the traditional route, but anyone who is unsure, doesn't like the idea of it etc, give it a try. i washed a car in about 35mins or so and it's come up fantastically. the beading from my wax and sealant is back too after clearing the grime.

the car was filthy so i did use 2 buckets, and in the rinse bucket i used approx 1 capful. what i did note was, i used far too much water and ONR. i used as much as if i were cleaning the car the normal method. in reality, i used about 3 litres of water i reckon. i did also note that all of the grime was firmly at the bottom of the bucket, not floating around. i also found an MF cloth much better to work with than the tile sponges, but i made certain to use clean areas and rinse it out regularly. no apparent marring came of it and the drying towel came out clean (and barely wet to be honest!)

i pre-soaked the car in a reasonably strong solution, and it was remarkable how much grime it lifted off. i'm fairly confident for a winter ritual if you don't want to touch the car, you could use a hand-held pressure pump to soak the car in ONR, then wait a few mins and jet wash it off and it would get a lot off.

it's fantastic and means i can clean the car at uni now too


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> I've recently replaced my small bottle with a gallon one, how do you guys measure the correct amount out as the cap is not very deep. I have a pump dispenser to put on but I'm not sure how much product comes out, is it 1oz? I used to put 1 and half caps to 10L of water and 2 caps in a litre bottle to spray on first.


Pezza, most pumps deliver about 30ml which equates to an oz as you suspected. The hard things with the pumps is it's hard to deliver a part measure, as they are 'sprung' you'll likely not be able to measure properly.

You can pick up ml measures - I have them as part of my other hobby and they tend to come with products so I'm not sure where you can get just the measurers - however, I'm guessing if you ask at your local chemist they can give you something which measures say 10ml (i.e. a third of an oz), then you can get exactly the right concentration in your litre bottle for your pre-spray.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought a pack of three liquid measures from the Betterware catalogue! Very strong plastic with three different types of measurements on them. Can't remember how much they were but they were pretty cheap and great value for money!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

found it a pain the other day was 7 in the morning but there was dew on the car seemed to inhibit the drying quite a bit amd wash passes in places?


----------

